# Worse in the morning



## Vikki-Lou (Jan 3, 2002)

I seem to suffer most with my IBS first thing in the morning. Within about half hour of getting our of bed my tummy starts to cramp and I usually have to get off the train on the way to work to go to the loo for a BM, and then get back on the train and continue my jourey to work.Does anyone else suffer in this way?I do have loose stools during the day too, but the mornings are definately ore severe and urgent.Any advice please?


----------



## BBolen Ph.D (Nov 9, 2000)

This does tend to be a common pattern. Knowing that you tend to experience your more severe symptoms in the morning can help you to cope as you can plan accordingly. Since your later day movements are not so urgent, you can remain calm as you go through your day that you shouldn't have a problem, reminding yourself that the worst of it is over. Good luck coping.


----------

